# Sweet potato blossoms



## Grampa Don (Sep 8, 2019)

Last winter I pulled a sweet potato out of the cupboard that had started to sprout.  What to do with it?  I planted it in a sunny spot next to the driveway.  Here it is now.  Maybe I'll get a crop of sweet potatoes.







Don


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2019)

WoW!! That looks very pretty. I might try the same thing with a sprouted sweet potato in my garden  or in a pot...


----------



## terry123 (Sep 9, 2019)

I will try that!  Love them in pie!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 9, 2019)

terry123 said:


> I will try that!  Love them in pie!


Me too! 

Very pretty flowers  too


----------



## Grampa Don (Jan 28, 2020)

Just as a follow up, the plant was looking kind of sad, so I dug it up.  Here's what I found.






I don't think they would win any prizes at the county fair.  My soil probably isn't the best for sweet potatoes.  The big one weighs almost a pound and a half.

Don


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> Just as a follow up, the plant was looking kind of sad, so I dug it up.  Here's what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Such funny shapes! Let us know how they taste. *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> sweet potato out of the cupboard that had started to sprout. What to do with it? I planted it in a sunny spot



They do grow beautiful vines!  Some of them will grow _*long*_ vines too, (and strong, durable ones)
if you can plant them up in a higher windowbox, or other flower pot that is up off the ground.

They could be planted just for the lovely leaves and vines and flowers too.  Some have nicely variegated foliage. Very decorative, and rewarding plants, as they keep growing all the warm season, even up North, in the summer months.

They prefer a very sunny spot, but they don't mind part shade.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 28, 2020)

What pretty flowers. They look like Morning Glories. I hope you are going to try them.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 28, 2020)

Sweet - Pun intended. And healthy to boot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2020)

So pretty Don, nice shot!  You sure do have a green thumb!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 29, 2020)

You can also grow the vine/plant in water, similar to an avocado seed.   Put toothpicks into the sides of the sprouting potato and suspend it in a jar of water, half in the water and half out.   The "top" that is out of the water will sprout and make the gorgeous vine. 


Of course, you won't get any potatoes this way.


----------



## toffee (Jan 29, 2020)

is sweet potatoe-- yams ?? pretty plant ...


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 29, 2020)

Interesting stuff


----------



## toffee (Jan 30, 2020)

hi oy ;;;  welcome to the forum ...


----------

